# Starting to Feel Better



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow. Feeling considerably better for the past day and a half. Most noticeable changes I've been making with regards to my life - Allowing myself to sleep and not stressing over _anything_. Adopting a totally who gives a shit attitude, not allowing an ounce of stress to slip into my life. Pretty cool. I don't expect massive changes, we'll just see where this takes me.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

You WILL get better.But on one condition:To gain a good moment,you must get through thousand painful moments.
That's what i learned being in DP...


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

how is your progress Antihero?


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

I can say im close to recovery.DR is totally gone,my vision is clear and i do not feel dizzy.I enjoy reality some moments.But,the prob is that DP's thoughts are still there.


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

antihero, did you do anything especial to get rid of the dr? meds, meditation, herbs, etc? i cannot wait to get of my dr and the brain fog...


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

hey antihero,

I seem to be at a similar phase. A lot of the initial messed up sensations are starting to leave. However, the thought process remains. I think the thought-process should be symptom easiest to clear up. I wonder if one were engaged in an all consuming yet stress free act for 12 hours a day if one could begin to resume a normal thought process. One thing I do notice is that I'm never bored anymore as my mind is always consumed with my condition - remember how there were so many useless boring moments in regular consciousness... one where you would be spaced out but not care. My impression is that the DP thought process is always trying to solve the problem, but in turn making it worse.

acceptance is hugely important. It is the most underrated approach of all cures, as it seems too simple to actually be a solution.


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

yesyes said:


> acceptance is hugely important. It is the most underrated approach of all cures, as it seems too simple to actually be a solution.


Yeah true...But should not be seen as giving up and losing hope...Acceptance,for me,is
to accept that some things JUST HAPPEN without having any feasibility.In other words,dont get caught on a memory,of how fine you were in normal condition.


----------

